# how to stop avg to let one program perform a task



## raysmith26 (Oct 28, 2007)

hi

i have avg anti virus running on my pc. now i want a particular program to run but avg gives virus threat and asks to heal the file....i dont want to heal the file and want tht file to perform its function (the file is wsys.dll and the prog is stealth activity reporter)...the prog fails to create n .exe file. i guess...avg is halting its function. how do i stop avg so that the prog. functions properly.

regards,

ray smith


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Open up the control in the tray and right-click the Resident Shield. Uncheck the box (Turn On Resident Shield Protection) and de-activate it temporarily.


----------

